# ***OFFICIAL*** José Aldo vs. Mark Hominick



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Jose Aldo fighting Mark Homnick at UFC 129 in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Fireworks!


Aldo by whatever he decides to do.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Aldo by submission!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I think Aldo wins a close decision.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll go with Aldo, but Hominick is not to be taken lightly. He is the one guy in the division who can hang in there with Aldo in the striking department.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Not entirely sure why people think Hominick is close to the striking level of Aldo.


Maybe the same reason people thought Hardy was a better striker than GSP?


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I am pretty sure Aldo wins, I just hope Hominick makes the fight a good contest and not a one sided beating.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I can see this fight being a combination of Aldo's last 2 fights: against Faber and Gamburyan.

Hominick is a great fighter, with very good and fast hands. But Aldo is even faster. And stronger. And more skilled.
I have him as one of the best 5 fighters on the planet atm, considering his abilities/skills.

I see him stopping Hominick before the championship rounds.
TKO.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Can't wait for this fight, Aldo should put on a great show in his UFC debut!


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

This fight will be fireworks! Im having Aldo as a slight favorite, but Hominick is no joke.

FOTN guaranteed


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Vale_Tudo said:


> This fight will be fireworks! Im having Aldo as a slight favorite, but Hominick is no joke.
> 
> *FOTN guaranteed*


With the striking of both of these guys, I'm not sure this one will last long enough to win FOTN ;p

(watch out for Diaz - Rory FOTN)


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Hominick doesn't check leg kicks often and Aldo's are vicious. He'll win imo by way of TKO.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think this fight is interesting. I am expecting Aldo to win but would not be utterly shocked if Hominick pulled off the upset. Outside of the Faber fight Aldo has not been fighting anybody I think could be considered an elite fighter. Not to say Hominick is one or has fought any either just that Aldo isn't a proven commodity yet. Aldo is fast, accurate and a killer but technically I think Hominick is just as good or a striker with equal hand speed. Hominick is a much more relaxed striker who relies heavily on technique compared to Aldo who is very dynamic. Hominick talks of pushing the pace and I will be interested if he chooses to go that route how it will play out as we usually see Aldo set the pace and utilize space to launch in. I think if the Machince can dictate the pace whether he pressures Aldo or tries to slow the pace he can't let Jose dictate the fight. Easier said than done but Aldo has not proven unstoppable yet. I think Aldo gets a lot of somewhat undeserved credit for his fights because he is a very flashy fighter and that sometimes works to blind guys and intimidate opponents.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Ill be rooting for Hominick.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I think this fight is interesting. I am expecting Aldo to win but would not be utterly shocked if Hominick pulled off the upset. Outside of the Faber fight Aldo has not been fighting anybody I think could be considered an elite fighter. Not to say Hominick is one or has fought any either just that Aldo isn't a proven commodity yet. Aldo is fast, accurate and a killer but technically I think Hominick is just as good or a striker with equal hand speed. Hominick is a much more relaxed striker who relies heavily on technique compared to Aldo who is very dynamic. Hominick talks of pushing the pace and I will be interested if he chooses to go that route how it will play out as we usually see Aldo set the pace and utilize space to launch in. I think if the Machince can dictate the pace whether he pressures Aldo or tries to slow the pace he can't let Jose dictate the fight. Easier said than done but Aldo has not proven unstoppable yet. I think Aldo gets a lot of somewhat undeserved credit for his fights because he is a very flashy fighter and that sometimes works to blind guys and intimidate opponents.


This, pretty much. I'd like to see what happens when Aldo gets hit flush or is against someone with equal or nearly equal hand speed. Hope to see it.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Speed is a lot more than just how fast you can throw punches.

Jose's never even relied remotely on hand speed either. it's a very small piece of his game.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

I was thinking of starting up a "Lets Go Hominick!" Chant somewhere in the 1st round (So I know that it will happen). Gotta support the local guy, despite not me being a native from Ontario. Eventhough I think out of the 3 biggest fights, Hominick is the biggest underdog and the highest potential to be one sided. The other 2, I have a feeling they are going to be relatively close throughout the fight.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

How did 6 people vote Mark Hominick.... This is a all in type of bet lol


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

I wouldn't mind seeing an upset here (and do agree with Toxic for the most part), but my eyes tell me Aldo takes this one -- though my eyes have been plenty wrong before ;p

I'm ready for Aldo vs Money Mendes... I wanna see Aldo face a wrestler, and no I don't count Faber as a wrestler, even with his background.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

All I can say is SPEED KILLS. FOTN here or KOTN. 

Jose by 4th round TKO. I really see Mark (with massive nerves) coming out banging early on. Pretty hyped about this fight. This will be my first fight seeing Jose live on TV.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Hominick is so goddamn overrated. 


The only guy who's gonna beat Aldo is a monster wrestler with an iron chin (the signature kryptonite of a muaythai/bjj guy), and there's nobody like that at featherweight.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I've been waiting for this fight for so long, come on man!


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh No He Didn't!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Remember Aldo coming out to Run this town at WEC 48 when he fought Faber in Sacramento? Hoping for something just as special this time


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

Mark seems nervous or tight. Jose not so much.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm anticipating another Aldo mauling in this fight.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Omg Aldo is scary fast.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Why isn't this being stood up? Come on ref.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Come on Big John, you didn't just watch Hominick grab the fence three times? Warn him verbally at least.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

I wonder if that left that caught Jose is making him not want to take to many chances on the feet.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Hmm Aldo wants no stand up?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Looking forward to more leg kicks.

IS Aldo tiring?!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

10-9.


Hominick has absolutely nothing for Jose's takedowns.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Everything Aldo is doing seems to be designed to wear Hominick down. The body punches, the leg kicks, and the grinding on the ground.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Hominick is winning the standup now, but can't defend the takedown.

Aldo is definitely tiring before I expected.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm not liking this :/


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Hominick barely has any TDD, sad. But he can win this fight on the feet


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Looks like the surgery really did affect Aldo. I think Hominick is actually going to win this.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

Joe says that Mark is outboxing him but I only seen him land one jab and take a hell of a lot of peppering shots.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

...Something went horribly wrong in Jose's preparation.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Aldo looks TIRED!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

prolyfic said:


> Joe says that Mark is outboxing him but I only seen him land one jab and take a hell of a lot of peppering shots.


technically thats outboxing someone. Boxing isn't always throwing power.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

McCarthy is a so fawking terrible. I don't know why people ay he's the best in the biz. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

wow

Am I ever disappointed by Aldo.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

I could feel the crowd wanting to BOO cause of all the takedowns but then they remember that GSP is up next.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Has Hominick never wrestled ever?!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

What a disaster this is.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> technically thats outboxing someone. Boxing isn't always throwing power.


I guess but 1 shot to 5 is not winning the standup.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Aldo going to be up two rounds with all these takedowns. He is slowing down though. Mark's boxing is looking good out there; he just needs to keep it standing and he will have a good chance of winning this.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Aldo is not looking good. What I thought was a strategy appears to be him gassing badly.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

BWoods said:


> Aldo is not looking good. What I thought was a strategy appears to be him gassing badly.


The strategy is probably in preparations for his gassing due to his weight cut problems


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

AlphaDawg said:


> McCarthy is a so fawking terrible. I don't know why people ay he's the best in the biz. This is ridiculous.


Herb Dean is the best, John is just credited because he has been around from the start.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Aldo isnt throwing any hip into his punches.


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

Aldo can win this fight, but he looks pretty bad right now in terms of cardio. I wouldn't be surprised if he moves up to 155 within a year or two.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

The two things that Aldo still has working for him are his unbelievable reflexes and his ability to explode, but if he's getting really tired (which it appears he's starting to push punches now) then the explosion factor will disappear. 

Ooooh and Hominick is hurt.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

Joe can talk all he wants about Mark staying in the pocket and moving out of the way of punches but I see Jose doing all those things and actually landing heavy shots. AND MARK GOT ROCKED.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Mark was rocked there but what heart. Aldo is very close of being gassed out. Not quite there yet though


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Did I see Mark get hit by a hard forearm?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Not the fight people anticipated. NO WAY!

Aldo is too tired, not using leg kicks like he did in his previous fights.


Something is strange, but at least the fight is good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

3-0.

Need takedowns ASAP.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Damn Mark had that round until the big shot. Aldo is up 3 rounds to 0 and Mark needs to press Jose since Aldo is tired and not on the top of his game.

Jose is scary even out of shape.​


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah, I'm not sure if it is an injury, cardio problems from the back injury or what, but Jose is not moving.....not good.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Hominick for the upset


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Also: Joe Rogan is talking up Mark's boxing but Aldo is avoiding just as many shots and is landing, just like prolyfic said above.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow Aldo is taking this fight over. Dude is just a beast, even at 80% cardio tops.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

Jose needs to work on his GnP cause this fight should have been over twice now but Jose has no power on the ground. Also Mark's leg is gone and the threat of a knock out is gone.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Aldo is just a friggin STUD!!!!!!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

That swelling looks HORRIBLE!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Fight will be stopped due to mountainface


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Not the Aldo we're used to but he's still winning this match...

And leg-kick-o-rama is awesome


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Someone just misplaced a pool ball in Hominick's forehead.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

holy shit that is scary.

He;s gunna go on. HOW???


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Jesus Christ Mark just grew a second head. ​


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

hey what's with Hominick growing a 2nd head?


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Anyone else hear when Hominick felt his head and said holy shit.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

limba said:


> That swelling looks HORRIBLE!


ugly - can't believe they didn't stop it


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

I just heard someone close by the mic say "oh shit!" and I'm assuming it's about the huge ass knot on Mark's head.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't agree with this at all, stop this thing


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

HOLY CRAP! Mutants are real, run for your lives!


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

hey this isn't fair for Aldo - he has to knock out 2 heads now


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Holy god that's a tumor.

Also, I htink Aldo was hustling him. He was just losing because he could lol.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Is Aldo gaining cardio as the rounds go on? What the hell


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Budhisten said:


> HOLY CRAP! Mutants are real, run for your lives!


I for one accept and praise our new mutant overlords. (Please someone get that reference)


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

There were others before:


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I don't agree with this at all, stop this thing


agree - don't want to see something that is actually worse


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

If Mark headbutts Jose and Big John has to take a point...Will it be 2 points taken away.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

BWoods said:


> I for one accept and praise our new mutant overlords. (Please someone get that reference)


I gotcha dude 

The doctors in Canada are kinda ballsy


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Doc cleared him and Mark is battling- what a freaking warrior. :thumb02:​


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I think that's actually a new continent.

Hominickia


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Based on Kampmann vs Sanchez Mark is winning this


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Mark is a tough dude but he ain't beating Aldo. I think he was expecting a stand up war and got hit with a bunch of takedowns for his troubles. Not quite what everyone was expecting but Aldo is showing a little of his striking skills and power. 

Damn, this last round is good. Come on Mark; finish him with the GnP!


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

Survive Jose!!!!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

*Fight Of The Year* So Far!

48-47 Aldo in my books.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Mark had his opportunity and blew it.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

A big relief.

Also a good sign that even on his shittiest form he can win.

Let's prepare better next time though.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

The only thing bigger than that thing on Hominick's forehead:

Hominick's heart.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

This fight just reassured what I already knew, which is Jose would struggle against any top 10 LW and that his P4P ranking isn't justified.

Really good fight, though, Me likey.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

Did Joe just say that Mark did the most damage in the fight during the last 3 minutes. Was he not there for the first 22 minutes.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Very good fight. Probably not the one most of us expected, but ******* entertaining nonetheless. Hats off to both fighters.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't know if Aldo was ever really hurt there - but needs to do better from a weight cut/ cardio stand point - sure there will be a rematch


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Jose won this 4-1 in rounds but that was amazing for Mark. Jose was gassed.​


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

How'd drink the fluid in that for 100K ?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Draw? idfk


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Could be trouble if some rouge judge scores the last one 10-8... Awesome fight regardless, but not an impressive Aldo


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Garcia via split

(lol should be Aldo 4-1)


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Doug Crosby scores it 50-43!? What fight was he watching!? 

FIRE THAT MORON IMMEDIATELY!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

50-43? Wow.

I had it 49-46 Aldo personally.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

M.C said:


> This fight just reassured what I already knew, which is Jose would struggle against any top 10 LW and that his P4P ranking isn't justified.
> 
> Really good fight, though, Me likey.


MAybe but you can't deny something was really wrong with Jose and he is seriously dangerous either way. And he is at 145.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

*50-43!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??!!!?!?!?!!?!?!???????????????????????!?!?*

Did i hear that right?!

*HOW THE F*CK!????*


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

50-43? What The **** Kind Of Drugs Is That Dumb Shit On!?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

AlphaDawg said:


> Doug Crosby scores it 50-43!? What fight was he watching!?
> 
> FIRE THAT MORON IMMEDIATELY!


Easily one of the worst scores I've ever heard in my life. HOW IN THE HELL


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

......What?


Doug Crosby does it again!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

FOTN honours for certain.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Weird scores, 50-43 - what the hell?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Isn't Doug Crosby the guy who scored BJ/Edgar 1 50-45?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

49-46 was the proper score.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

50-43 flaskdjflaskdjfl;sakdjflskdjflksaf 

That just tilt the shit out of me. How on earth can you score that fight 50-anything? You HAVE to give Hominick at least the 5th. Anyway, obviously Aldo won the fight but that scoring is so awful. Good job by Hominick, did better than I thought he would.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

prolyfic said:


> MAybe but you can't deny something was really wrong with Jose and he is seriously dangerous either way. And he is at 145.


I didn't see anything wrong with Jose. He was taking him down each round, was even and can definitely argue winning the striking, and avoiding damage each round, even when on his back in the 5th he stopped almost all major damage.

Many say he can move up to 155 and challenge for the title, which is why I brought that up.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

rygu said:


> 50-43? Wow.
> 
> I had it 49-46 Aldo personally.


I bet the 50-43 was an error - or lets just hope that's the case


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I think Doug Crosby gets drunk at these events sometimes.

Anyway....Move up to 55 dude.

Seriously. If you are putting on muscle to the point where you become a helpless fish on the mat. Move to 55.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

The 50-43 was a mistake, MMAFighting has the real scores:

Winner: Jose Aldo via unanimous decision (48-45, 48-46, 49-46)


----------



## RHYNO2K (Feb 4, 2007)

That was an amazing fight


----------



## SeanY (Oct 24, 2010)

*Aldo Vs. Hominick judging!? 50 - 43?*

Was it me? Did I hear right?

I am pretty sure that Bruce said the first judge scored the bout 50 - 43?

WTF? Was that judge watching the same fight? That judge was a disgrace!

I really worry for the sport with continual poor judging!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Fight of the year for sure. Great, great fight. Hominick is a warrior beyond words. Aldo is a ******* MONSTER though.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

REally good fight, that final round added some real drama, at points I thought Aldo looked ready to quit but guess he's true champ material. His ground game very much underwhelmed me seeing as he has such awesome credentials.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

That fight reminded me a lot of the Thiago Meller fight.

Very similar dynamic, except it wasn't as close because Aldo is a much better fighter since then.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> The 50-43 was a mistake, MMAFighting has the real scores:
> 
> Winner: Jose Aldo via unanimous decision (48-45, 48-46, 49-46)


I'd like to think Bruce Buffer himself is a more credible source than MMAFighting.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

MMAFighting has the real scores, the read ones were a mistake:

Winner: Jose Aldo via unanimous decision (48-45, 48-46, 49-46)


----------



## SeanY (Oct 24, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> MMAFighting has the real scores, the read ones were a mistake:
> 
> Winner: Jose Aldo via unanimous decision (48-45, 48-46, 49-46)


Thank fudge for that! My heart skipped a beat when I heard that read out. You have saved me going into cardiac arrest.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Budhisten said:


> The 50-43 was a mistake, MMAFighting has the real scores:
> 
> Winner: Jose Aldo via unanimous decision (48-45, 48-46, 49-46)


Calling BS and damage control on the part of the UFC/Commission. How the hell do you mistake 48-45 for 50-43?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> *Fight of the year for sure*. Great, great fight. Hominick is a warrior beyond words. Aldo is a ******* MONSTER though.


Tough battle with Edgar-Maynard.
But this one gets my vote.

I am curious if Aldo's long lay-off + adding extra muscle mass really slowed him down so much and tired him out?!

Annyway.

It was clear as day light - at least for me - that Aldo wasn't his usual. 
He dominated the 1st rd and slowed down a lot in the 2nd even before Hominick started landing shots/combinations.

If Aldo can beat the No. 1 contender this way, can't wait to see him at 100% again.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

it was a good but not great fight.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Turns out it actually wasn't a mistake, you can go back to having a heart attack now


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Want to see Aldo at 155 to be honest.

Adversity isn't too bad though. Especially when you don't lose.

But every fighter needs this.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

You guys were right, MMAFighting just corrected themselves, it was, in fact, a 50-43 score... Someone needs to step out of the dark ages, freaking judges


----------



## Onizuka (Jul 3, 2010)

I was about to lose my bet there. lol
I actually didn't care. Hominick has lots of heart and I wanted to see him finish to have an awesome week.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Judges getting high....


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> Fight of the year for sure. Great, great fight. Hominick is a warrior beyond words. Aldo is a ******* MONSTER though.


Lytle / Ebersole? 
sanchez / Kampmann?


----------



## SeanY (Oct 24, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Turns out it actually wasn't a mistake, you can go back to having a heart attack now


Arrghhh dheuwfnoiewfjnliuewnfijwinvlinv


----------



## tyler90wm (Oct 8, 2008)

I had to ask my friend to make sure I heard that score right.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Lytle Ebersole yes. Kamp/Sanchez was marred by a horrid, horrid decision.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Yea I noticed that too! Remember that the Diaz bros. were in the building so they might have lit a J up with that perticular judge.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

I scored the last round 10-8 for Hominick. How the f*** did Aldo win round 5? Didn't really matter tho because Aldo won all the other rounds 10-9.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

this should be right up at the top...


50-43? are you kidding me?... and that judge didn't give homm the last round either? when they read that score i almost felt sick


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

limba said:


> Tough battle with Edgar-Maynard.
> But this one gets my vote.
> 
> I am curious if Aldo's long lay-off + adding extra muscle mass really slowed him down so much and tired him out?!
> ...


To be honest, Aldo has looked flat like this in a lot of his earlier fights before the UFC. He was in a very high paced fight and I think he was pacing himself.

Other thoughts on the fight:

Some very nice takedowns from Aldo which was to be expected as Homminick has dangerous hands.

Aldo had great leg kicks at the start, but why didn't he continue them? 

Homminck showed a very nice jab and right hand, but I was impressed with Aldos head movement. 

WTF was Aldo doing when on the bottom in round 5? No guard at all, no triangle or sub attemps, was he trying an unco butterfly guard or what? He looked out of his element on his back and against someone like Chad Mendez, he is really going to have to work on this.

Finally Aldo fought someone very good and he looked human all of a sudden. Florian must be taking a lot of confidence from this.

That judge with 50-43, WTF? I thought 48-47 was a pretty fair result, though it a close score, it was a comfortable Aldo win because Homminick didn't win more than 2 rounds and I don't think he did enough damage in round 5 to get a 10-8 round.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

limba said:


> There were others before:


And then there is this one:


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

So here's what I think happened in this fight. Homminick's game plan was to allow himself to be punched in the head so much in the first few rounds in order for him to unleash his latent unicorn powers. That way he could dominate in the later rounds. That's why he was so eager to fight even knowing he'd sustained a serious "injury." Unfortunately it just wasn't quite enough of a comeback. 

In all seriousness though, that's some of the nastiest stuff I've ever seen in MMA. Good fight though.


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

its in my mind before
hominick is a near mirror image to aldo
aldo was just the better man this night


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Fine Wine said:


> And then there is this one:


I remember Rachman against Lewis. Damn that was ugly. I think this was FOTN material as I predicted. I think Aldo had a bad weight cut as he added some extra muscles. First round was solid, but he slowed down in the 2nd and 3rd. He could have finished Hominick in the 4th had he had more energy. Then 5th round was all Hominick pretty much. Could have changed the whole outcome if that GNP occurred in the 3rd or 4th. Great fight.

Love how both started doing push ups in the end...ROFLZ!!!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Such an awesome fight. 50-43 is absolute BS. That judge should be shot, fired then shot again.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Superb fight. Up there with Edgar vs Maynard 2 for best fight this year so far. Hominick is one tough bastard. I expected an Aldo win, but he needs to sort himself out when he gets to the 5th round as he is now developing a trend for being zombie in that round. Then my man had the cheek to start doing push ups immediately after Hominick dominated him in the 5th?? Shhieeeettt


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

The Dark Knight said:


> Superb fight. Up there with Edgar vs Maynard 2 for best fight this year so far. Hominick is one tough bastard. I expected an Aldo win, but he needs to sort himself out when he gets to the 5th round as he is now developing a trend for being zombie in that round. *Then my man had the cheek to start doing push ups immediately after Hominick dominated him in the 5th?? Shhieeeettt*


Mate, I burst out laughing when Aldo did that, what a fuckin legend.

Hominick does that gay little push up celebration after EVERY fight, to see Aldo do it right next to Hominick and mock him like that was just brilliant. Aldo, you legend.

Great fight, Hominick is tough as nails, really wanted Aldo to finish him.

Also, Aldo's head movement in this fight, was seriously some of the best head movement I have ever seen in MMA, it was pretty damn good.

Rogans commentating for this fight was horrible. He kept saying Hominick was out boxing him, when Aldo was slipping and countering 90 percent of Marks punches.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

But what was Aldo doing on the bottom in no guard, just laying there (was he trying some kind of butterfly guard or what)? After all of these years of BJJ, couldn't he even apply some kind of guard or roll with the punches on the ground? That is his biggest danger against a good ground and pounder!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Fine Wine said:


> But what was Aldo doing on the bottom in no guard, just laying there (was he trying some kind of butterfly guard or what)? After all of these years of BJJ, couldn't he even apply some kind of guard or roll with the punches on the ground? That is his biggest danger against a good ground and pounder!


I think it's more to do with his conditioning rather than his technical ability on the ground. He was gassed out pretty bad by that fifth round, it reminded me a lot of Fitch/BJ third round.

Aldo needs to be at 155


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Fine Wine said:


> But what was Aldo doing on the bottom in no guard, just laying there (was he trying some kind of butterfly guard or what)? After all of these years of BJJ, couldn't he even apply some kind of guard or roll with the punches on the ground? That is his biggest danger against a good ground and pounder!


He said in the post fight he knew he would win the fight and kinda just waited. he was pretty tired, so he most likely didn't want to waste the rest of his energy trying to get up which could have been bad for him.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Crazy fight. Hominick is truly a machine. Even after that beating he took he looked like he could have continued for another 5 rounds. And to go on with that swelling like nothing ever happened is just badass.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Quick Q, what belt was Aldo when he won the BJJ world titles? And was it the Mundials?

I know they say Maia is a 5 time world champ or something like that, but not all were at black-belt and none were actually at the Mundials.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm not sure if you have already mentioned it here, but did you hear Buffer saying that one judge scored the fight 50-43? FIFTY-FOURTY THREE?!?!

Edit: Nevermind, I should read more than just the last page. What the hell was that judge thinking?


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Great fight, I too thought Rogan's comments were inaccurate, Aldo avoided many punches and countered but Rogan was seeing it the other way round.

Is Florian definitely next if he wins his next fight?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Fine Wine said:


> Quick Q, what belt was Aldo when he won the BJJ world titles? And was it the Mundials?
> 
> I know they say Maia is a 5 time world champ or something like that, but not all were at black-belt and none were actually at the Mundials.


First off, Aldo got his black belt from Andre Pederneiras, same guy who gave BJ Penn, Wagney Fabiano, Thales Leites and some other guys their Black belts.

He has won 4 world championships in BJJ, though none of them were as a black belt. All were brown or lower :/


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Mate, I burst out laughing when Aldo did that, what a fuckin legend.
> 
> Hominick does that gay little push up celebration after EVERY fight, to see Aldo do it right next to Hominick and mock him like that was just brilliant. Aldo, you legend.
> 
> ...


I saw that too, if he'd put his whole body into it like anderson it would've been clearer to some I guess, also another fighter doing matrix moves would've been awesome:thumb02:


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Mate, I burst out laughing when Aldo did that, what a fuckin legend.
> 
> Hominick does that gay little push up celebration after EVERY fight, to see Aldo do it right next to Hominick and mock him like that was just brilliant. Aldo, you legend.
> 
> ...



Yeah your right I noticed that too. I mean, Hominick was game and got some nice shots on him in the 2nd round but most of those definitely didn't land, so Rogan saying Aldo was getting outboxed is a little bit much. I wanna watch the fight again, lol.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I loved it when a replay was shown, Rogan says 'here's Hominick out boxing Aldo' and you see in slow mo Aldo dodge a punch then land a 1-2. I do love Rogan though.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Aldo was getting outboxed in the first half of the fight. They were both using great defense so it wasn't like he was getting tooled and he did roll with most of the punches that landed but Hominick was clearly landing harder and more often with the hands. After Aldo injured Hominick's eye and hurt him Aldo was winning most of the exchanges in the second half though he still lost some. Like I said before the fight Hominick is technically superior but Aldo has a huge power advantage and once you hurt a guy you diminish his technique. 

This was a ******* great fight all around and I hope Hominick can get a few wins and earn a rematch. Like I have been saying for a while Hominick has the best chance at 145 to beat Aldo and I think this fight proved that.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Leed said:


> I'm not sure if you have already mentioned it here, but did you hear Buffer saying that one judge scored the fight 50-43? FIFTY-FOURTY THREE?!?!
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, I should read more than just the last page. What the hell was that judge thinking?


That judge was on dope, he should get his ass fired "pronto" after last night.
I scored it 48-47 Aldo (2nd and 5th being 10-9 fod Mark).


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

AmdM said:


> That judge was on dope, he should get his ass fired "pronto" after last night.
> I scored it 48-47 Aldo (2nd and 5th being 10-9 fod Mark).


It was the same guy who scored penn/frankie 1 50-45 and then went crazy on the internet. He shouldn't be allowed to judge MMA.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

i was discusted and very confused when they first read out 50-43. his ass should be fired asap.. 

imagine if the fight was a bit more closer and Hominick actually won in points and this F**** up lead to Jose holding onto the title. that would of been a disaster, but luckily Aldo was the rightful deserved winner 

few more points on this fight:

- why didnt Aldo keep kicking Marks leg, he was landing some brutal ones in round 1. i thought we were going to see Aldo vs Faber again...
- the head movement was insane, you really had to watch carefully to see how good it really was... it was so subtle not like the exagerrated head movments of spider which is much more obvious. im guessing Rogan was just so excited he wasnt watching close enough ://
- that bump was nasty, credit to Homonick for sticking in there, i thought he may of finished aldo in the last minute of the 5th. Aldo was completly gassed!

great fight. Enjoyed it 10 times more than GSP shields...

on a side note: i beleive it was the same judge that gave GSP all five rounds 50-45?? again you can be certain that shields won at least 1 round.... 

the judge was on something..


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> First off, Aldo got his black belt from Andre Pederneiras, same guy who gave BJ Penn, Wagney Fabiano, Thales Leites and some other guys their Black belts.
> 
> He has won 4 world championships in BJJ, though none of them were as a black belt. All were brown or lower :/


Thx, I know who Pederneiras is, but didn't know Aldo got his BB off him.

Was pretty sure he hadn't won the Mundials as a BB either though.


----------

